# Richie Havens



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2013)

Richie Havens passed today at the age of 72, from a heart attack.  I remember listening to Richie's deep throaty voice and mellow music back when I was a teenager.  Always sad to see another artist from our time, leave us...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richie_Havens


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 22, 2013)

"JIM" Richie
(Jam in Peace)


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 22, 2013)

He did a lot more than I knew, like with teaching the kids about ecology and doing all that commercial work. I only ever knew about him from the Woodstock movie.

Go easy, Bro - thanks for the tunes.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Planxty (Apr 23, 2013)

Abiding memory is of his performance of Freedom on the film Woodstock, just bee listenin to it on the radio.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 23, 2013)

I discovered Rich Havens when I was just a teen in the early sixties and always loved his unique sound.


----------

